# p1101 / p0101 Cruze LT 2018 will not go away, even after extensive troubleshooting! Sos help!



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Re: airflow codes, has the filter fallen off the snorkel inside the airbox? It's common that the clip falls off.

Given the control communication and MAF codes, I'd be looking at the MAF harness wiring and the plugs at the ECM.


----------



## AllSeasons (4 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> Re: airflow codes, has the filter fallen off the snorkel inside the airbox? It's common that the clip falls off.
> 
> Given the control communication and MAF codes, I'd be looking at the MAF harness wiring and the plugs at the ECM.


Sorry for taking so long to reply! I have checked for that, and it is secure. 

I just replaced the mass airflow sensor today too, waited weeks for it to come in the mail and I'm still getting the same codes as before.


----------



## AllSeasons (4 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> Re: airflow codes, has the filter fallen off the snorkel inside the airbox? It's common that the clip falls off.
> 
> Given the control communication and MAF codes, I'd be looking at the MAF harness wiring and the plugs at the ECM.


I missed the part about the wiring harness. Ill definitely be taking a look at it. Keep me in your prayers bud LOL


----------

